# Layout opinions/suggestions



## Worshiper (10 Mar 2016)

Alright so, I have just changed my aquarium layout and I really could use some suggestions on how to improve it. I feel like the rocks on the RHS look a bit too talk and lanky(very unnatural).. Let me know your thoughts guys. Honesty is appreciated. Please be gentle though, I am still learning.

Excuse the hazy pics I need to give the glass a thorough clean, my phone camera is rubbish.. yada yada yada...


----------



## chrism (10 Mar 2016)

I can't see the pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worshiper (10 Mar 2016)

Doh! sorry...for some reasons I can see the image but no one else can... how about now?


----------



## stu_ (10 Mar 2016)

Nope


----------



## Wisey (10 Mar 2016)

It looks like you are using Dropbox. Make sure they are in your public folder, or a sub-folder within your public folder, then right click the image and select the option to "Copy Public Link". In your post, click the image button, then paste the copied public link straight in to the Image URL box and click insert. That should do it.


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Mar 2016)

Go to "Technical Help"and look for Uploading Directly to the Forum by London Dragon


----------



## Worshiper (11 Mar 2016)

Thanks guys. I have tried the same thing but I guess the file was too big. Tried to reduce the size on this one. Let me know if it shows now.


----------



## stu_ (11 Mar 2016)

Yep


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Mar 2016)

Looks very nice. Smash that big right stone with a hammer and use the shards to build up the front edges. That gap on the front left needs some smaller ones fitting in


----------



## Worshiper (12 Mar 2016)

Thanks Stu!  I agree.. I need to cover up that gap. Need the hardscape to be quite strong as I am keen to keep minimal plants in it.


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Mar 2016)

Great layout and nice stone ,two small carpet plants would really set this off


----------



## Worshiper (13 Mar 2016)

Thanx Paraguay. Any easy carpet plant suggestions that would work for this sort of layout? 
I have some HC cuba and eleocharis parvula that I may add to it to soften the rock work.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Mar 2016)

Both of those would work great


----------



## Worshiper (13 Mar 2016)

Thank you guys. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Konrad Michalski (14 Mar 2016)

Worshiper said:


> Thanx Paraguay. Any easy carpet plant suggestions that would work for this sort of layout?
> I have some HC cuba and eleocharis parvula that I may add to it to soften the rock work.


I'm not sure about HC as it needs fair amount of lighting and it's definitely not the easiest plant to deal with. Monte Carlo would be a lot easier as it is much more mistakes forgiving. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Worshiper (15 Mar 2016)

Thanks Konrad. I already had some HC so I put that at the back.. I will need to buy some MC for the front so will see which does better


----------



## Worshiper (24 Mar 2016)

So listening to


Stu Worrall said:


> Looks very nice. Smash that big right stone with a hammer and use the shards to build up the front edges. That gap on the front left needs some smaller ones fitting in



The stones didnt break the way I wanted them to so made a few more changes to the layout .
I am happy with it - added some left over hairgrass and HC on lava rock that almost died due to my neglect!.

Hope the pic attaches to this post so you guys can see and suggest changes.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2016)

Hi Worshiper Its starting to come together now Nice rock work


----------



## Worshiper (25 Mar 2016)

Thanks Greenfinger2..


----------

